# Désinstaller Opera



## Vladkergan (3 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai un petit souci depuis quelques jours. Opera (que je ne me souviens pas avoir installé, d'où ma surprise) se lance automatiquement à la place de certains de mes logiciels clients.  J'ai bien essayé de supprimer Opera, mais une recherche avec spotlight sur mon HDD ne me renvoie aucun résultat, et i n'est pas dans le dossier Application.

Des idées ?


----------



## pascalformac (3 Novembre 2007)

l'application opera se nomme ...Opera

Un moyen de pister 
( si changement de nom etc )

moniteur d'activit&#233;
si opera se lance et ce quelque soit son nom sur ton mac , tu le verras
et un clic sur le i d'info sur le "machin" lanc&#233; te donnera des infos


----------



## divoli (3 Novembre 2007)

[mode pascalformac on]

Sujet maintes fois abordé. 

Tu aurais du faire une recherche sur les forums.
Ca évite de multiplier les fils.

------

Va regarder sur ce topic (il y en a d'autres qui parlent du sujet)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=184632

[mode pascalformac off]


----------



## pascalformac (3 Novembre 2007)

Apparement l'install sauvage ( ou plut&#244;t via une autre appli qui...)  c'est un des soucis , mais pas le seul

il y a la desinstall


----------

